# Sony STR-5800 Volume issue



## Cedarstelec (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello, 
I'm a fairly green tech who had Sony STR-5800 dropped on my bench. Output Volume is very muted where I have to crank up the volume to maximum to hear anything for any input. Ocassionay normal volume returns, then it fades away seemingly at random.I was handed an analog oscilloscope to fix it but my electronics training never included this tool. I'm looking for some direction that might help me start to troubleshoot this device. I do have the service manual.


----------

